# Sure-bets



## Sure-bets (Apr 6, 2015)

*Website*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

Sure-bets.jimdo.com is a sports betting advisory service providing serious punters with highly profitable selections on multi-sports  events. Our subscribers follow one of the most profitable services on the internet. Most punters bet on favorites to ensure a quick return from their sports-betting. The bookmakers are well aware of this and they tend to therefore under-price the odds on favorites. Our team is searching for value bets. The efforts of our team are then delivered to you in the form of betting advice through email. We advise to take 5% of your bankroll for maximal stake.

*Sure-bets.jimdo.com record is proofed by Mybigpartner.com.*

*Payments: *
- Skrill
- Paysafecard

Best regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 7, 2015)

07.04.2015

Sure-bets-Soccer - WIN
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - WIN
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

Buy tips: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 8, 2015)

08.04.2015

Sure-bets-Soccer - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Buy tips*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 9, 2015)

*Exclusive: 3 days FREE Tips promotion for all of you!

Try our service for FREE.*

Just send the message "FREE TIPS" via e-mail  *surebetspayment@gmail.com
Next 3 days Tips will be sent to your e-mail.*


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 10, 2015)

*Tommorrow (11.04.2015) is last chance to try our service for FREE. *

Just send the message "FREE TIPS" via e-mail *surebetspayment@gmail.com*
*Tips will be sent to your e-mail.*

*10.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi



Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 11, 2015)

Saturday tips released!

*Today (11.04.2015) is your last chance to try our service for FREE. *

Just send the message "FREE TIPS" via e-mail *surebetspayment@gmail.com*
*Tips will be sent to your e-mail.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 12, 2015)

*11.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *Loss*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*12.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *Void*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 13, 2015)

*Today tips just released, 90% sure tips.*
*
Subscribe for only 30 eur : http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/*


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 13, 2015)

*13.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *WIN*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Loss*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 14, 2015)

*14.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *WIN*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*BIG PROFITS/LOW PRICES:*
*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 15, 2015)

*Today tips just released, 90% sure tips.*
*
Subscribe for only 30 eur : http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/*


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 15, 2015)

*15.04.2015 results*:

Sure-bets-Soccer - *WIN*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Loss*
*Archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*BIG PROFITS/LOW PRICES:*
*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Apr 17, 2015)

*16.04.2015 results:*

Sure-bets-Soccer - *Loss*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *WIN*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*BIG PROFITS/LOW PRICES: **Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 9, 2015)

*09.05.2015*

Sure-bets-Soccer  *9 WIN - 3 Lost*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - Today Loss
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Get profit for low subscription price
Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 10, 2015)

10.05.2015

Sure-bets-Soccer  *(Today WIN) *Serie: 10 WIN - 3 Lost
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Today WIN*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Get profit for low subscription price Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* *If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 11, 2015)

*11.05.2015*

Sure-bets-Soccer  *Today WIN *(Serie: *11 WIN *- 3 Loss)
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Today WIN*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Get profit for low subscription price!
Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* *If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 12, 2015)

*12.05.2015*

Sure-bets-Soccer *Today ANOTHER WIN *(Serie: *12 WIN *- 3 Loss) 
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Today WIN*
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Get profit for low subscription price!
Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* *If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 14, 2015)

*13-14.05.2015*

Sure-bets-Soccer -* Today ANOTHER WIN *(Serie: *13 WIN *- 4 Loss) 
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - *Today ANOTHER WIN* (Serie: *5 WIN*)
Archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Get profit for low subscription price, ONLY 35 Eur/30 days!
Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* *If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 15, 2015)

15.05.2015


Follow us, let's make money together!

Sure-bets-Soccer - Today *ANOTHER WIN* (Last Serie: *14 WIN* - 4 Loss)
Check proofed records: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - Today *ANOTHER WIN* (Last Serie: *6 WIN*)
Check proofed records: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi


*Get profit for low subscription price, ONLY 35 Eur/30 days!
Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.*

Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 29, 2015)

Follow us, let's make money together!

Sure-bets-Soccer - Today WIN (*May*: *20 WIN*, 9 Loss, *+64,31 units*, *Yield: +24,93%* )
Check archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

Sure-bets-Multisports - Today Loss
Check archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi


Get profit for low subscription price, ONLY 35 Eur/30 days!
*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee*: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (May 31, 2015)

Follow us, let's make money together!

In May we don't know what word "loss" mean 
Today WINNN again.* Last 34 Tips - 25 WIN - 9 Loss*! *Last 12 Tips - 11 WIN - 1 Loss*!

*Our Service in May end fantastic: *
31 tips = +80,40 Units, 29,03% Yield , 70,97% Success, Av.bet 8,94,  Av. odds 1.88 

*Subscribe*, let's make money together just for *35eur/30 days* -  http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*All tips proofed by Mybigpartner*:
*Sure-bets-Soccer* archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

*Sure-bets-Multisports* archive: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets-multi

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Jun 2, 2015)

Follow us, let's make money together!

*Another 2 WIN in June bring still 100% success.*
Today *WINNN* again. *Last 36 Tips - 27 WIN - 9 Loss! Last 14 Tips - 13 WIN - 1 Loss!*

Subscribe, let's make money together just for *35eur/30 days* -  http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

All tips proofed by Mybigpartner:
*Sure-bets-Soccer archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee*: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Jul 13, 2015)

Follow us, let's make money together!

  Yesterday *WINNN* again. *Last 13 Tips - 10 WIN - 1 Loss!*

Subscribe, let's make money together just for *35eur/30 days* - http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

All tips proofed by Mybigpartner:
*Sure-bets-Soccer archive*: http://www.mybigpartner.com/user/Sure-bets

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee*: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Aug 12, 2015)

Follow us, let's make money together!

*Sure-bets-Multisports* is on the right way to fullfill your wallet. Last 3 months perfect Yield!
*
Subscribe, let's make money together just for 30eur/30 days* - http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee:* If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Aug 14, 2015)

*-50% discount all services for next 14 days!!! Check site!*

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/

*Profit guarantee*: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------



## Sure-bets (Sep 3, 2015)

*-50% discount all services!! Check site!  *

*Great Profit in Sure-bets-Multisports: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/multi-sports-stats/*

*Subscribe now*: http://sure-bets.jimdo.com/  

*Profit guarantee*: If we do not make 20 units of profit in 30 days your subscription will be prolonged until that number is reached.


Best Regards, Sure-bets Team


----------

